# llegó el invierno y con él...



## ernest_

Hola,
Tinc una frase en castellà que diu "llegó el invierno y con él las facturas". El problema és que m'han dit que en català el pronom "ell" no és correcte utilitzar-lo en aquest cas, perquè només es pot utilitzar per a referir-se a persones de carn i ossos, de manera que dir "va arribar l'hivern i amb ell les factures" és incorrecte perquè "ell" substitueix "l'hivern", que no és cap persona.
La pregunta és si és cert això que dic, i de quina manera ho solucionaríeu per dir-ho en català sense fer servir el pronom "ell".


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola Ernest,

Sí que em sona haver llegit que no es poden fer servir pronoms per referir-se a substantius no animats. I, personalment, mi em sona fatal aquest ús en català. Jo hi posaria alguna cosa com "Va arribar l'hivern i, per tant, també les factures"


----------



## ernest_

Hola Avellana,
Ja entenc el que vols dir, però "per tant" no és exactament el mateix que "amb ell". És que m'estranya que en català no sigui possible aquesta construcció. Llavors, "bla bla les cartes, gràcies a elles vaig saber que..." tampoc seria correcte!? No sé si sou conscients de la dimensió del problema.


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

No recorde si és que no es pot fer servir o que no se'n recomana l'ús... En qualsevol cas, imagine que sempre pots utilitzar un demostratiu "va arribar l'hivern i, amb aquest, les factures", un pronom relatiu "bla, bla les cartes, gràcies a les quals vaig saber..." o un pronom adverbial ("parlem de les cartes" -> "parlem-ne" i no "parlem d'elles", "confiem en les nostres possibilitats" -> "confiem-hi" i no "confiem en elles")...

De tota manera, em sona que hi havia casos en què sí que es podia aplicar a coses...

Edite: He trobat açò, mireu el punt 21.3.4...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Samaruc said:


> Hola,
> 
> En qualsevol cas, imagine que sempre pots utilitzar un demostratiu "va arribar l'hivern i, amb *aquest*, les factures"


 
Molt bon dia Samaruc i tothom.

Doncs això que indiques, dels demostratius, sé que sempre ha estat font de conflictes, perquè hi ha gent que considera que és un ús del tot incorrecte. Recordo que a la universitat ens el penalitzaven; si més no, els professors que jo vaig tenir d'Anàlisi i Pràctica del Discurs Oral i Escrit, assignatura en què s'estudiaven els díctics, etc.

Amb els anys, amb l'experiència de la lectura, he vist que molts autors consagrats sí que fan ús d'aquest recurs. Jo, no sé si és pels anys a la universitat i el que m'hi van dir, que mai no els faig servir, els demostratius en aquest sentit.

Sento no poder aportar fonts, de tot això. Em pregunto si l'AvellanaInPhilly en sap res.


----------



## Samaruc

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Doncs això que indiques, dels demostratius, sé que sempre ha estat font de conflictes, perquè hi ha gent que considera que és un ús del tot incorrecte. Recordo que a la universitat ens el penalitzaven; si més no, els professors que jo vaig tenir d'Anàlisi i Pràctica del Discurs Oral i Escrit, assignatura en què s'estudiaven els díctics, etc.



Ostres, doncs no ho sabia, això... Gràcies per la informació. 

Bon dia!


----------



## Mei

Podries dir "ha arribat l'hivern amb les factures".

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Samaruc said:


> Ostres, doncs no ho sabia, això... Gràcies per la informació.
> 
> Bon dia!


 
Jo, company Samaruc, sóc una indocumentada  Sempre m'ho havien dit, això, a la uni; però no et sé dir d'on ho havien tret els professors que vaig tenir.

A veure si la Laia/Avellana ens pot dir res.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola a tothom,

Us copio un paràgraf de la Gramàtica del Català Contemporani, on es parla d'aquest tema (pàgina 1369, escrit per Júlia Todolí). Us en faig un resum, si us interessa el tema, us recomano que llegiu aquesta secció:


"En català, els pronoms forts de 3ª persona es refereixen a SNs que designen éssers humans, tret de la forma del reflexiu si que es pot referir també a SNs inanimats. Malgrat el que acabem d’afirmar, les gramàtiques catalanes recullen l’existència d’usos inadmissibles de pronoms forts referits a inanimats que es produeixen segurament per interferència del castellà, que sí que admet aquest tipus de construccions." 


Després hi ha una discussió de casos més concrets i es discuteixen algunes excepcion. En general, sembla que els casos en què el pronom fa d'argument del predicat (subject, complement directe, complement indirecte) són inacceptables i que els casos més dubtosos (en què el pronom podria ser acceptable) són aquells en què  el pronom és un adjunt, un complement més deslligat, més allunyat, del verb. 

Més enllà del que diguin els gramàtics, els parlants hem de fer una mica de cas de les nostres intuïcions (tot i que, de vegades és complicat per temes d'interferència lingüística). La frase de l'hivern us sona bé? A mi em sona terrible en català des d'un punt de vista purament intuitiu. També és veritat que traduir la frase castellana no és fàcil, crec que la única opció és capgirar una mica la frase i evitar aquest pronom, per exemple:
- va arribar l'hivern i ens va portar les factures

o el que comentava el Samaruc de les frases relatives també em sembla una molt bona idea per traduir aquesta mena de frases.

Pel que fa als demostratius, no deixen de ser pronoms i suposo que els hauríem de tractar de la mateixa manera que els pronoms forts. 

fins ara,

avellana


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

avellanainphilly said:


> Hola a tothom,
> 
> Us copio un paràgraf de la Gramàtica del Català Contemporani, on es parla d'aquest tema (pàgina 1369, escrit per Júlia Todolí). Us en faig un resum, si us interessa el tema, us recomano que llegiu aquesta secció:
> 
> 
> "En català, els pronoms forts de 3ª persona es refereixen a SNs que designen éssers humans, tret de la forma del reflexiu si que es pot referir també a SNs inanimats. Malgrat el que acabem d’afirmar, les gramàtiques catalanes recullen l’existència d’usos inadmissibles de pronoms forts referits a inanimats que es produeixen segurament per interferència del castellà, que sí que admet aquest tipus de construccions."
> 
> 
> Després hi ha una discussió de casos més concrets i es discuteixen algunes excepcion. En general, sembla que els casos en què el pronom fa d'argument del predicat (subject, complement directe, complement indirecte) són inacceptables i que els casos més dubtosos (en què el pronom podria ser acceptable) són aquells en què el pronom és un adjunt, un complement més deslligat, més allunyat, del verb.
> 
> Més enllà del que diguin els gramàtics, els parlants hem de fer una mica de cas de les nostres intuïcions (tot i que, de vegades és complicat per temes d'interferència lingüística). La frase de l'hivern us sona bé? A mi em sona terrible en català des d'un punt de vista purament intuitiu. També és veritat que traduir la frase castellana no és fàcil, crec que la única opció és capgirar una mica la frase i evitar aquest pronom, per exemple:
> - va arribar l'hivern i ens va portar les factures
> 
> o el que comentava el Samaruc de les frases relatives també em sembla una molt bona idea per traduir aquesta mena de frases.
> 
> Pel que fa als demostratius, no deixen de ser pronoms i suposo que els hauríem de tractar de la mateixa manera que els pronoms forts.
> 
> fins ara,
> 
> avellana


 
I, Laia, a tu a la uni mai no et van penalitzar aquest ús del demostratiu? A nosaltres ens ho van inculcar molt Castellà i Ribas, a primer i a segon respectivament.


----------



## avellanainphilly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I, Laia, a tu a la uni mai no et van penalitzar aquest ús del demostratiu? A nosaltres ens ho van inculcar molt Castellà i Ribas, a primer i a segon respectivament.



Hola Montse 
la veritat és que no ho recordo, però és que intuïtivament jo mai no faria servir el demostratiu d'aquesta manera. 
Potser al teu grup us matxacaven més la normativa


----------



## ernest_

Gràcies a tots!
Segons diu l'Avellana i el Samaruc amb la seva referència a la GNV, aparentment la frase "va arribar l'hivern i amb ell una sèrie de coses" és *correcta*, ja que el "ell" no fa de complement directe, ni indirecte!!
De totes maneres, ara he consultat l'original en anglès i ho diu d'una manera diferent 
Then as winter set in and the first bills came through the post...
Entonces, cuando llegó el invierno y las primeras facturas por correo con él...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> Then as winter set in and the first bills came through the post...
> Entonces, cuando llegó el invierno y las primeras facturas por correo con él...


 
Jo, en castellà, diria alguna cosa com ara "cuando llegó el invierno y, con él (o bé "con éste"), las primeras facturas que trajo el correo...

Hauria de pensar en una versió catalana i és tard... A veure si demà se m'acut alguna cosa!


----------



## ampurdan

Nois, m'heu ensenyat una cosa nova.

No n'estic del tot cofoi, però se m'acut:

"Va arribar l'hivern i, de la seva mà, les factures"


----------

